# asc365 cutter - not cutting cleanly all the way around a box - dashed cut



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

does anyone have one of these cutters? I would like to talk with you if possible. I just bought mine, thinking it might be a mistake but its done, anyways for some reason when i cut a weed box, it cuts 3 sides fine but the last one is like this - - - - all the way across. I am thinking it might have to do with the drivers as it is a horrible machine to set up and communication with the store is even worse
thanks
sue


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I cannot say that I have worked with this machine. One thing that you can check is your cutting strip. It is the plastic strip that runs width wise across the bottom of the machine where the blade makes contact with your vinyl.

If it has any dents, or scratches, that will cause dashes instead of lines.

Also, make sure your blade is new.

Additionally, you could check to make sure your blade turns freely in your blade holder. If the blade does not turn freely inside the holder, then it can also cause cutting issues.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

This can also be caused by a sticking blade of carriage head. Make sure the blade is turning in the holder freely. It could also be a damaged carriage head. With the cutter turned off if you slowly push down on the part that holds the blade holder does it feel like it is rubbing or sticking? If so, I would contact the company you purchase the cutter from and see if there is anything they can do for you.


----------

